# Beau....



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is Beau....


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Who is Beau?
And who is Jan?
And how are the dogs doing Michelle?
lol
DT


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Billyboysmammy & Dd, Sallyanne, Noush & Dt For Mods!!!:d:d


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Who is Beau?
> And who is Jan?
> And how are the dogs doing Michelle?
> lol
> DT


you back!!!!gosh what a week you have missed.....we are getting some new mods....Beau is a bird that i was led to believe was a parrotlet until Bordie informed me Beau is actually a kakariki.....dogs all fine and dandy....having a few probs with poppy my sbt....but hoping with the help of a fab member on here to get it sorted asap...how is DT?fun at the caravan?


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh kakariki's are gorgeous birds, that cage looks way to small though, they need lots of flying space as they are such active little birds. Best suited to an avairy really.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Freebird said:


> Oh kakariki's are gorgeous birds, that cage looks way to small though, they need lots of flying space as they are such active little birds. Best suited to an avairy really.


Thanks though its not a cage its an indoor avairy...it is very wide which birds prefer....the size is perfect for her....plus she is out most of the time.....she also can not fly at the mo due to her previous owners clipping her wings.....


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

That's so sad they clipped her wings , a kakariki's favourite past time is to fly, they are so amazing quick and acrobatic birds.

Do be careful with her though, I'm sure if she were to get an outside breeze she could still get some lift.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Freebird said:


> That's so sad they clipped her wings , a kakariki's favourite past time is to fly, they are so amazing quick and acrobatic birds.
> 
> Do be careful with her though, I'm sure if she were to get an outside breeze she could still get some lift.


To be honest the only reason we have her is her previous owner had two other parrots but they kept attacking her so they clipped all three birds wings..... they no longer wanted Beau so we took her.....she is a lovely bird very very tame....


----------



## Kooshak (Sep 8, 2009)

Freebird said:


> Oh kakariki's are gorgeous birds, that cage looks way to small though, they need lots of flying space as they are such active little birds. Best suited to an avairy really.


im afraid i agree, i have kakariki's and they have a large avairy they really do need the space to be happy birds


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww Nice birdie xxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Aww Nice birdie xxx


Thanks sharon.....xxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Kooshak said:


> im afraid i agree, i have kakariki's and they have a large avairy they really do need the space to be happy birds


Beau is a very happy bird...if you read the thread she doesnt live in a cage...she has a big avairy in my living room......


----------



## Kooshak (Sep 8, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Beau is a very happy bird...if you read the thread she doesnt live in a cage...she has a big avairy in my living room......


i think that should be fine as long as you let him out for at least a couple of hours a day, they are so active & very intelligent but can get aggressive if they dont get the stimulation they need, i love them they look great in flight.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm sure she will be very happy if she is out with you most of the time . They are amazing little birds! Hopefully her flight feathers will grow out quickly too.

Don't forget its food freebie season too! Kakariki's love Firethorne berries, also know as Pyracantha. Just watch out for the thornes when picking the berries


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Kooshak said:


> i think that should be fine as long as you let him out for at least a couple of hours a day, they are so active & very intelligent but can get aggressive if they dont get the stimulation they need, i love them they look great in flight.


mmmm you have not read the thread.....Beau is out of her cage most of the day....plus she can not fly as she has had her wings clipped...


----------



## Kooshak (Sep 8, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> mmmm you have not read the thread.....Beau is out of her cage most of the day....plus she can not fly as she has had her wings clipped...


oh thats great then i just scanned the thread:blushing:, i hate it when they clip their wings imo its just cruel:cursing:


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Kooshak said:


> oh thats great then i just scanned the thread:blushing:, i hate it when they clip their wings imo its just cruel:cursing:


We have to watch her all the time as she keeps trying to fly..........do you know roughly how long it will take for them to grow back please?...we have had her 3 maybe 4 weeks...and they have not grown at all....plus im not sure when her previous owner actually clipped them? any help would be gatefully received.....


----------



## Kooshak (Sep 8, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> We have to watch her all the time as she keeps trying to fly..........do you know roughly how long it will take for them to grow back please?...we have had her 3 maybe 4 weeks...and they have not grown at all....plus im not sure when her previous owner actually clipped them? any help would be gatefully received.....


ive never hada bird with clipped wings so im not exactly sure but i it could be a couple of months i think, i'll try & find out from my friend hes the expert in birds.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Kooshak said:


> ive never hada bird with clipped wings so im not exactly sure but i it could be a couple of months i think, i'll try & find out from my friend hes the expert in birds.


Thank you ...xx


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

For a smaller bird to do a full moult can take a good 6 months, you will slowly find clipped feathers, once they are shed a new one will grow in its place.

The only way to speed this up is the pluck the cliped feathers out and then the new ones will start to grow through 

My cockatoos take a year to do a full moult


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Freebird said:


> For a smaller bird to do a full moult can take a good 6 months, you will slowly find clipped feathers, once they are shed a new one will grow in its place.
> 
> The only way to speed this up is the pluck the cliped feathers out and then the new ones will start to grow through
> 
> My cockatoos take a year to do a full moult


Thanks....i coulnt pluck her feathers out im too soft..........i guess we will just have to wait for them to grow back......


----------

